# Conservatories in spain



## Vivo (May 1, 2010)

Hello.............Have anyone of you studied music in Spain   .....if any one of you studied there would you tell me what is the best conservatory or music school there.....esto es todo....Gracias


----------



## taviyamato (May 10, 2010)

do not know really , try Romania , I live here , we have very good conservatories man ! just call at the cluj music academy and ask them if they teach in English man


----------

